# Union: Force vs Contact.



## genebike (May 11, 2012)

Out of curiosity, how did you narrow it down to those 2 options? I ask because generally speaking I recommend Burton bindings...however looking at your avatar I may have my answer :laugh:


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Samara said:


> I`ve Lib DarkSeries & vans aura boots. Now I want one of the Union bindings. They need for slalom, freeride & pow( I so old for freestyle - no more jumps).
> 
> the 2012 Contact had better toe strap, without perforation - but 2012 Force had strong highback.
> 
> Please HELP ME!


If those are the only options, then I would say go with the Forces - stiffer and much more responsive binding. Really no point putting Contacts or Contact Pros on a stiff, aggressive board like the Dark Series.

Side note: Vans Auras are a slight odd choice for the type of riding that you are describing.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

genebike said:


> Out of curiosity, how did you narrow it down to those 2 options? I ask because generally speaking I recommend Burton bindings...however looking at your avatar I may have my answer :laugh:


Mate, it's just a standard Lib-Tech pic/sticker...


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

hktrdr said:


> Side note: Vans Auras are a slight odd choice for the type of riding that you are describing.


for a soft boot, auras are surprisingly supportive


----------



## Samara (Mar 10, 2012)

hktrdr said:


> Side note: Vans Auras are a slight odd choice for the type of riding that you are describing.



auras had 6 of 10 points in vans flexibility line. It`s more stronger than most burtons boots. 

also I tested burtons cartel & malavita - they had stupid flat highback, cannot fixed boot in binding.

therefore I rode on(in) Rome Targa - perfect bindings with badest toe strap(rubber strings from chinese stratocaster).

I knew that Contact more flexible than Force. I need someone opinions about it freeride usability

ps. sorry for my albanian...


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I'd go with the SL if you're looking for a stiff Union binding. Otherwise, between the two, I'd go with the Force. Or, if you're in no hurry, and budget is not a concern, then you can get the 2013 Union Charger when it comes out. That will be the stiffest binding Union makes at that point.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Well if you're down for non Union suggestions

Raiden Blackhawks or K2 Companies.

Also just so you know, I don't think there are any bindings worth buying that aren't made in China. Everything bindings is made in China.


----------



## Samara (Mar 10, 2012)

yes, I knew about where it made. but targa toe strap is so bad. OK, it made in Tolyatti, MR - sity where was made a car called LADA.


about SL - I need bindings some cheaper. But in first, I don`t like its colors. my board had acid green backsheet & sidewalls. 

somebody tell me - Contact is so soft for freeride?


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

The Contact is a softer flexing park binding. Not the best for freeride really. The Force is what Union considers to be their all-mountain freestyle binding. I believe the toe strap on the 2013 Rome Targas will be much better than the old one. I've seen the prototype, and it's well made.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Samara said:


> auras had 6 of 10 points in vans flexibility line. It`s more stronger than most burtons boots.
> 
> also I tested burtons cartel & malavita - they had stupid flat highback, cannot fixed boot in binding.
> 
> ...


Erm, no. The Auras are a 5 on the Vans scale the last time I checked. That translates to about 3 on a 1-10 scale for most companies. Almost all Burton boots are stronger/stiffer than that.

And what do you mean by 'flat hihgback'? How can the boot not be fixed in the binding?


----------



## Samara (Mar 10, 2012)

don`t make me laugh! is vans boots so soft? and cirro also? burton boots with own system does not normal fixed the leg. i hope U never wear vans before.

about highback - in burton`s bindings doesn't fit boot `cause it had more radius than union highback. & it had "anatomic shape" used for park.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Samara said:


> don`t make me laugh! is vans boots so soft? and cirro also? burton boots with own system does not normal fixed the leg. i hope U never wear vans before.
> 
> [SNIP]


Not sure why you are trying to pick a fight over this. If you knew me or had a look at my posts, you would be aware that I have been riding Vans Fargos for the last 2-3 seasons. Love them but they are just barely mid-flex boots - despite the fact that Vans rated them 8/10 in their latest iteration. On the Burton scale they would be a 4-5/10.

The Auras are considerably softer still. 

The Cirros are similar to the Fargos in flex.


----------



## Samara (Mar 10, 2012)

m.b. in US U had another line of burtons boots(only for internal use), but in Russia we only have burtons boots softer than vans. 

else my foot have an alien shape than fixed only in vans.

OK. in this thread I ask about bindings.


----------



## lernr (Feb 3, 2012)

OK: get the Force or wait for Chargers next year.

But really, if you're too old to jump, I doubt you are pushing high Gs in the turns so you most likely can get away with a softer binding.


----------



## Samara (Mar 10, 2012)

I`m 35yo, dude.


----------



## lernr (Feb 3, 2012)

ia dumal staruh :laugh:

I am older and I jump all the time :dunno:


----------



## Samara (Mar 10, 2012)

R U learn Russian? 

but I ride only 3 years. I`m so tall - 6`2" and I fall down so loud as elephant.


----------

